# Will This Work? Mac Mini -=- DVI --> HDMI for 1080p?



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

I've been researching the Panasonic TH-PZ700 display which outputs to 1080p. The display seems like the one to get, except it won't go to 1080p from a VGA source, only HDMI.

If I buy a Mac Mini, get a DVI-HDMI converter and input it directly into the display through HDMI, will I get 1080p?

(Basically, I guess I'm asking, does the Mac Mini output DVI-D (digital) or DVI-I (analog)? If Digital, I think 1080p is a no brainer, but if analog, I don't think that will translate to 1080p.

Cheers!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

DVI and HDMI are essentially the same connection, only difference is the HDMI cord carries audio along with video. So in your case you'll need to be able to hook up you audio to either your tv or stereo with an additional audio cord.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, from what I've heard, DVI-D is essentially the same as HDMI while DVI-I is essentially the same as VGA (analog video signal)...

So what I really need to know is, does the Mac Mini output DVI-D or DVI-I...

Cheers!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

It seems from their site it supports both, it comes with an analog adapter, you'll need to purchase the digital one separately.

Google search found that the mac mini supports up to 1080i with the right cables.

Apple - Mac mini - Accessories

*Video Specs from Apple:*
DVI video output to support digital resolutions up to 1920 by 1200 pixels; supports 20-inch Apple Cinema Display and 23-inch Apple Cinema HD Display; supports coherent digital displays up to 154MHz; supports noncoherent digital displays up to 135MHz

VGA video output (using included adapter) to support analog resolutions up to 1920 by 1080 pixels

S-video and composite video output to connect directly to a TV or projector (using Apple DVI to Video Adapter, sold separately)


----------

